# Mudanca pro xorg soh estah me dando dor de cabeca!!

## Matheus Villela

Estava eu que jah nem entendia mais porque o xfree-4.4.0 naum saia no portage, culpa minha de naum ler nada sobre linux com frequencia nos ultimos tempos. Aih navegando pela net vi todo o lance do xfree, rolos e mais rolos, a palhacada que fizeram com o Xcygwin e outras.

Pois bem entao vendo isso meio que tomei uma atitude radical, dei fim no xfree pra instalar o xorg sem sequer dar uma passada no forum do gentoo pra ver se as pessoas estavam com problemas.

O xorg nao funcionou, deram varios problemas de "unresolved symbols", procurei aqui no forum(em outras sessoes) e vi algumas pessoas com o mesmo problema mas nenhuma solucao. Tentei trocar flags e outras coisas e recompilar o xorg mas nada funcionou.

Tentei tentei mesmo e nada, 3 compilacoes e o mesmo problema se repetindo, unresolved symbols no nvidia_drv.o, nv_drv.o(usando o driver generico) e etc etc, vi um cara com o mesmo problema mas com o ati_drv.o(acho que era isso) e nao eh nada relacionado diretamente ao driver da nvidia, quer dizer ateh eh mas o problema tah no xorg mesmo.

Bom, acabei reinstalando o xfree e deu problema em bitmap_naum_sei_o_que e como o google soh me deu um link com o problema e o mesmo estava quebrado(no cache tinha soh a pergunta mas nenhuma resposta) nem pensei duas vezes, pois se o xorg que tem tanta gente pedindo pinico eu naum achei a solucao quem dira um problema que me dah  somente um link quebrado no google.

Agora estou recompilando o xorg mais uma vez. Quem sabe acontece um milagre e roda, mas bem estou mais na espera de um patch pois fiz uma primeira compilacao e na segunda tinha dado um sync no portage e quando fui compilar ele baixou e aplicou um patch a mais.

Poutz, se ainda o xdirectfb tivesse drivers para nvidia eu tava usando ele ateh me aparecer uma alternativa, sorte que pelo menos o modo texto tah em alta resolucao pois estou usando o framebuffer.

Isso jah estah me deixando doido, poutz mais um desabafo que um pedido de ajuda mas eh fogo isso. Tudo culpa de uns babacas mas fazer o que. Se alguem puder me dar uma solucao alternativa como me dizer se o xdirectfb funciona em nvidia(vi no site deles que naum tem driver mas vai saber) ou se o y-windows seria uma boa alternativa mesmo que provisoria, jah seria de grande ajuda.

E jah aviso pra quem esteja pensando em colocar o xorg nesse momento, faca um backup ou espere um pouco antes de fazer qualquer coisa, naum vale a pena dar uma de burro como eu fiz.

----------

## RoadRunner

Onten decidi migrar o meu desktop e o laotop para xorg, sem problemas nenhuns. O desktop tem uma nvidia que está a funcionar sem problemas (tem um problema, mas acontecia com o xfree também.. quando saio do X a máquina crasha completamente) e no desktop tenho uma Savage MX em que estava a usar os drivers do projecto freedesktop.org para poder ter aceleração. em ambos funciona sem problemas.

tive um problema, deixei de poder escrever @ e  , ou seja a tecla alt-gr não funcionava. Aós pesquisar, mudei o tipo de teclado para pc105 e ficou tudo a funcionar.

----------

## leandro

Eu só estou tendo um problema desde que migrei pro xorg:

A vírgula na fonte verdana aparece de forma incorreta. Fica como um ponto. Isso só está ocorrendo em aplicativos GTK (Firefox por exemplo), e quando a fonte está em um tamanho reduzido. Parece frescura minha, mas é muito chato ler um texto sem saber o que é virgula e o que é ponto.  :Sad: 

----------

## Matheus Villela

Consegui!!! Yupieeeee!!!!

Mudei as flags de compilação para usar -static e deu tudo certo!!!

Só uma coisa pra quem tenha problemas com os caracteres, se simplesmente copiar seu XF86Config para xorg.conf existe uma configuração para o teclado com uma referência à xfree que deve ser mudada para xorg

----------

## Matheus Villela

Ai ai

Agora lezou... o Xorg não carrega os módulos que eu coloco no xorg.conf, acredito que seja por ter usado o -static, ele não carrega o glx e nem os drivers da nvidia, só carrega o genérico "nv" e outros drivers, mas drivers em modulos externos sem chance.

Acho que o modo vai ser esperar uma nova versão :'( ou alguém tem uma sugestão ?

----------

## revertex

tenho tudo funcionando perfeitamente com o xorg, inclusive os drivers da nvidia.

a transição foi simples e perfeita, não precisei trocar flag alguma.

se tu puder postar mais informações aqui talvez facilite as coisas.

pra mim bastou descer pro init 3, remover o xfree, instalar o xorg, recompilar os drivers da nvidia e algumas fontes, mudar o diretório das fontes para /usr/share/fonts/  e editar alguns arquivos de configuração.

tem um "how-to" no fórum, não tem muito mistério.

----------

## Matheus Villela

Aí que tá, já segui todos os how to que tem por aí no fórum, li todas as mensagens, seja em inglês e até outras linguas que nem sei ler.

Sem usar o -static não teve como, não teve mesmo, dava unresolved symbols em todos os modulos externos, tanto drivers de vídeos como outros...

Tentei com -pie  pois tinha visto em um tópico e também não tinha dado, -hardened a mesma coisa, etc etc. Configs não eram o problema... ou ao menos não poderiam ser pois estava tudo correto e mesmo usando a ferramenta de config automática do xorg o mesmo problema ocorria.

Bom... eu não vou tentar recompilar o xorg tão cedo caso não saia uma versão nova pois isso já me deu uma dor de cabeça grande demais, talvez só se aparecesse uma explicação mais clara de meu problema.

Mas... eu estou achando que não carrega os módulos por causa do -static, se alguém souber se é possível burlar isso de alguma forma dê um toque pois ficar sem aceleração 3D é fogo.

Bom, vou postar minhas flags... talvez possa ser um problema com elas  :Sad: 

USE="X 3dnow sse mmx 3dnowext alsa qt opengl sdl jpeg png avi mpeg gnome gtk gtk2 -java -pie -hardened"

CFLAGS="-m3dnow -msse -mmmx -O2 -march=athlon-xp -fomit-frame-pointer"

O -static eu tinha usado somente na compilação atual do xorg, mas não uso elas em minhas flags "costumeiras"

----------

## nodeps

estranho

aqui o xorg nunca se mostrou instavel.. alias so uma vez que ocorreu um travamento do nada no ambiente grafico

----------

## Mythos

Ontem instalei o X.Org sem qualquer tipo de problema a não serem 3 ou 4 Libraries que ele não encontrava, comentei-as e funcionou tudo.

Não tenho notado qualquer tipo de problemas, ao principio pensava que tinha posto o rato mais lento, mas eram as pilhas que estavam na resrerva.

tenho o xorg-x11 com os ATI 3.9.0... e as coisas funcionam bem.

Instalei também sem pesquisar muito sobre o assunto, a não ser uma comentário de várias empresas de Dis. Linux a falarem da sua opcção para o xorg e o porque.

só fiz isto :

emerge -C xfree

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge =xorg-x11

e depois como não pus o opengl-update para xorg-x11, no final da instalação empacou-me no opengl-update switch ... ^C e ficou tudo bem, tive foi que recompilar os drivers da ATI, e configurar o xorg.conf...

opengl-update ati e ficou tudo bem.

----------

## Matheus Villela

Eu fiz extamaente esse procedimento na primeira vez.

Exceto pelo fato de recompilar o nvidia-kernel e o nvidia-glx, o opengl-update eu dei só pra garantir mas nem precisa pois ao "emergir" o nvidia-glx ele já muda.

A primeira coisa que pensei é que o link simbólico pro kernel estava errado... o que não era apesar de'u usar o 2.6.4 e quando instalei o xorg tinha o 2.6.6rcX(não lembro o número), as duas últimas compilações que tinha tentado sem sucesso foram sem o 2.6.6 "emergido", unicamente com os sources do 2.6.4 no computador.

É muito estranho esse problema dos unresolved symbols simplesmente pelo fato deu que sempre que tinha visto ocorrer isso era problema de driver compilado com os headers de kernel errados  :Sad: , e o problema era tanto com os drivers do xorg como com o proprietário da nvidia

----------

## Mythos

Sempre que mudas-te de Kernel fizeste :

```
modules-update
```

Abraços, é estranho isso não te funcionar bem, a mim funcionou "à primeira", acho que não foi sorte, já que muitos também instalaram com sucesso.

----------

## Matheus Villela

A mudança de kernel não era o caso  :Rolling Eyes:  afinal eu não cheguei a mudar de kernel ao instalar o xorg... falta de sorte mesmo vou esperar um novo release  :Wink: 

----------

## Phk

Nope.................

Eu sei que isto parece muito estupido, mas............

```
USE="-pie" emerge xorg-x11
```

é a solução para os "unresolved symbols"

.. Procurem no Forum, ja houve 3 pessoas com este problema! Inclusive eu, que NAO tinha "pie" nas USE flags, mas "emerge info" mostrava la "pie"...

 Good luck!!  :Wink: 

----------

## Matheus Villela

Olá Phk

Eu resolvi o problema um ou dois dias depois do último post que fiz nesse tópico.

O -pie eu já tinha tentado e não me adiantou, o que fez tudo dar certo foi compilar o gcc com -hardened e depois compilar o xorg, todos os problemas sumiram  :Wink: 

Alías, compilar o gcc com -hardened também solucionou problemas que eu estava tendo na compilação do mplayer e do dosemu  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Phk

Pois... O "pie" e o "hardened" sao muito problematicos...  :Sad: 

Bem, mas o imp é que ja tamos os dois em ambiente gráfico  :Wink: 

[]'s

----------

## mkc

Eu não tive qualquer problema com o xorg (pelo menos de maior)...

Fiz um clean install no meu laptop e tá a bombar nas horas.. 

Reparei foi, no outro dia ao fazer um "emerge -u world" que o sistema tentou instalar o Xfree (possivelmente dependencias..). A solução para o meu problema foi simples: criar a directoria /etc/portage e meter lá dentro um file "package.mask" com "x11-base/xfree" (e outras coisas que queremos "maskarar").

Desde aí não tive mais problemas.. tudo muito estável e rápido   :Wink: 

----------

## codemaker

 *mkc wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Reparei foi, no outro dia ao fazer um "emerge -u world" que o sistema tentou instalar o Xfree (possivelmente dependencias..). A solução para o meu problema foi simples: criar a directoria /etc/portage e meter lá dentro um file "package.mask" com "x11-base/xfree" (e outras coisas que queremos "maskarar").
> 
> 

 

Eu fiz "inject" do pacote xfree. Assim o sistema fica como se tivesse o xfree instalado. Evito problemas com outros pacotes que precisam o xfree instalado e não conseguem perceber que tenho o xorg.

----------

## Animal-X®

E ai Matheus, blz mano...

Seguinte cara, aqui em casa instalei o xorg sem dores de cabeça, colocei um ~x86 e mandei bala cara, instalei o xorg e os drivers da nVidia na boa...

Tô apanhando agora com o kernel novo, agora o monitor fica todo zuado e não consigo ler nada, aprece faixas verticais no monitor que não consigo ver nada, tava tentando usar o bootsplash mas o patch deve estar zoando o kernel novo (2.6.6) !!!!

----------

